# PGD - Peregrine Gold



## System (11 February 2021)

Peregrine Gold Limited has entered into a share purchase agreement whereby it will acquire 100% of Pilbara Gold Exploration Pty Ltd (PGE) which has a contractual right to acquire a suite of tenements comprising the Pilbara Gold Project. Completion of Peregrine's acquisition of PGE and PGE's acquisition of the Tenements will occur on the same day so that Peregrine will own 100% of the shares in PGE which will in turn hold the Pilbara Gold Project. 

The Pilbara Gold Project comprises seven tenements of which three are granted (E52/3783, E52/3785 and E52/3786) and four applications pending grant (E52/3826, E52/3828, E52/3841 and E52/3850).

The Pilbara Gold Project is an early stage exploration project that is located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia which is considered prospective for gold. The Pilbara Gold Project currently has no reported Mineral Resources or Exploration Targets.

It is anticipated that PGD will list on the ASX during March 2021.









						Peregrine Gold Limited • View prospectus
					

Peregrine holds the Pilbara Gold Project, which comprises seven tenements covering approximately 636km² in the gold prospective Pilbara region of Western Australia.




					peregrinegold.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

*Listing date*22 March 2021 #*Company contact details*https://peregrinegold.com.au/
Ph: +61 8 9322 6322*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*PGD*Capital to be Raised*$2,500,000*Expected offer close date*26 February 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten


----------



## bk1 (16 February 2022)

Smart money taking positions in PGD.
Mark Creasy very recently, and Ian Middlemas, ex Normandy.
Exploring for Au and Li in the Pilbara region.
MC of 24M, SOI 38M.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

Peregrine Gold (ASX:PGD) launches onground exploration program at Pilgangoora, WA
					

Peregrine Gold (ASX:PGD) has begun ongoing exploration at the Pilgangoora North lithium project in Western Australia.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Peregrine Gold (PGD) has begun ongoing exploration at the Pilgangoora North lithium project in Western Australia.

The program launched on Wednesday, which followed the granting of an exploration licence in July 2022, and assays from Peregrine’s initial reconnaissance visit to the PIlgangoora North tenement in February.


----------



## Sean K (Thursday at 9:52 AM)

Are these guys serious? Might as well be out there with metal detectors and a spade.


----------

